# Mizuno JPX Woods & Hybrids - long term test



## Aztecs27 (Jan 10, 2012)

As my bag is now complete and the new driver and hybrid are in just in time forthe new season, thought I might do a long term test and update every couple of months on how these clubs are performing. There's probably no interest but I'll do it nevertheless  

So it begins.

One week:
I've had the 3 wood in the bag nearly a year and it's been mostly good to me and certainly the bes 3 wood I've ever owned. Added the JPX 10.5 driver and 2 Hybrid over the last few weeks and have nothing but positive reports so far. 

Took the 2 hybrid out on the course for the 1st time last week and it has already become my go to club. It's long enough off the tee to use on mid length par 4s and effortless to hit from the fairway, 1st cut and second cut. After last week and tonight at the range this club is without doubt the easiest club to hit that I've ever owned. It's ridiculous. I cannot find fault with it yet. The bad ones aren't card wreckers and when it's out of the meat (a lot) it really goes.

Tonight's range session was the first chance I've had to hit the driver as an owner and although I. Going through some minor swing rebuild at the mo, I'm already very pleased with the purchase and confident I have made the right decision. Out of 15 or so balls there were no destructive slices which I would have had with the R11. The forgiveness gives a lot of confidence swinging the club and it's a real pleasure to hit. Im not getting too carried away as it was only the range, the real test is to come! 

Not sure if the above is A product of the fact that I'm striking the ball better than I have since the summer or whether the clubs are helping too. Hopefully a bit of both. Really hope this swing sticks around for a while! 

Will report back once I've had a round with the full compliment in the bag. 

Apologies in advance for sending anyone to sleep!


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jan 10, 2012)

I do wish people would stop saying good things about the JPX800 driver, it's going to cost me a bloody fortune 

I had a go with the 3 hybrid last night, and bought it. Really nice club.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 10, 2012)

Might have to try and get my head around the silver strip on the front of the hybrid and give it a go - not sure I like it but if it you can hit it JonBoy then it must be a miracle worker....


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 10, 2012)

Imurg said:



			Might have to try and get my head around the silver strip on the front of the hybrid and give it a go - not sure I like it but if it you can hit it JonBoy then it must be a miracle worker....

Click to expand...



Precisely mate! I'm genuinely confused at how easy it is to hit. Every time I middle it and watch it fire off the face, my face probably looks like this:  because I'm so surprised then is followed by looking like this: 

Coming from someone that really could not get on with Hybrids (tried at least 7 or 8 different ones with little to no success), it's blimmin' wonderful! 

Like I said, it's still early days and I don't want to get carried away (might be too late for that!) as it might just be that my swing has improved (which hopefully it has!), but they are effortless clubs to hit.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Jan 10, 2012)

I'll look forward to seeing your updates Jon, especially regarding the Hybrid.  When are you next planning on being at the range (Brickhampton?)?  Would be good to meet and take a look at your collection.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 10, 2012)

HotDogAssassin said:



			I'll look forward to seeing your updates Jon, especially regarding the Hybrid.  When are you next planning on being at the range (Brickhampton?)?  Would be good to meet and take a look at your collection.
		
Click to expand...

"Collection" LOL  Makes me sound like I have a "Mizuno Room" at my house (I don't! But I wish I did )

*Might* be down tonight for an hour around 8ish. I'm easy to find...I'm the one with all the Mizuno kit


----------



## bigslice (Jan 10, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			"Collection" LOL  Makes me sound like I have a "Mizuno Room" at my house (I don't! But I wish I did )

*Might* be down tonight for an hour around 8ish. I'm easy to find...I'm the one with all the Mizuno kit 

Click to expand...

i will show you mine if you show me yours lol, aztec and hotdog in a tree K I S S I N G lol


----------



## GB72 (Jan 10, 2012)

Best range of clubs that I have seen in ages. From people who saw my old signature, I was never one to match up clubs. That was until I bought my first JPX800. The driver was superb so when I needed a new hybrid I thought I would give the JPX a go. After 1 round it had replaced my Ping G10 as my go to club. After the success of those 2 I had to add the 3 wood and that is so easy to hit. 

Just wish I had the cash to add the irons now.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 10, 2012)

You need to update your sig with the 3 wood!


----------



## One Planer (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice write up Al'.

On a slightly "Off message" note. I've fallen in love with Mizuno's MP range. 

Brought the 5 wood, and now I'm considering the hybrid, which is something I never thought I would ever put into writing.

Tried both the JPX and the MP and just preferred the smaller head of the MP at address and felt the Fubuki shaft gave me the best flight. 

The Exsar shaft I found was very good, but the flight was a little too high for me. The Fubuki shaft gave me the lower flight I was looking for.

The JPX range, from what I've seen, is excellent and just shows Mizuno know how to make excellent woods now and not just irons.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 10, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Nice write up Al'.

On a slightly "Off message" note. I've fallen in love with Mizuno's MP range. 

Brought the 5 wood, and now I'm considering the hybrid, which is something I never thought I would ever put into writing.

Tried both the JPX and the MP and just preferred the smaller head of the MP at address and felt the Fubuki shaft gave me the best flight. 

The Exsar shaft I found was very good, but the flight was a little too high for me. The Fubuki shaft gave me the lower flight I was looking for.

The JPX range, from what I've seen, is excellent and just shows Mizuno know how to make excellent woods now and not just irons.
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean about the Exsar shaft. The flight I get is high-ish, but in general has good penetration so I was happy with the way it goes.


----------



## RGDave (Jan 10, 2012)

Gareth said:



			The JPX range, from what I've seen, is excellent and just shows Mizuno know how to make excellent woods now and not just irons.
		
Click to expand...

I have the 5 wood, and it's easily the best 5 wood I've ever owned. Reg Exsar (obviously)

Better than Wilson/Staff fybrid (which I never liked, wrong shape for me) Callaway steelhead plus (small but excellent) and ancient "original" Big Bertha from 199?

It's just so W-I-D-E across the sole, I'm convinced there at least 2 cm's more usable hitting area. The low profile is just brilliant..........

Convert, me....


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jan 11, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Tried both the JPX and the MP and just preferred the smaller head of the MP at address and felt the Fubuki shaft gave me the best flight.
		
Click to expand...

I tried the MP but it was a bit too much club for me and the shaft was too heavy. I'd need to put a really good swing on it every single time but with the JPX I felt like I could get away without swinging 100%


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 11, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Nice write up Al'.

On a slightly "Off message" note. I've fallen in love with Mizuno's MP range. 

Brought the 5 wood, and now I'm considering the hybrid, which is something I never thought I would ever put into writing.

Tried both the JPX and the MP and just preferred the smaller head of the MP at address and felt the Fubuki shaft gave me the best flight. 

The Exsar shaft I found was very good, but the flight was a little too high for me. The Fubuki shaft gave me the lower flight I was looking for.

The JPX range, from what I've seen, is excellent and just shows Mizuno know how to make excellent woods now and not just irons.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with Gareth on the MP range.

May be just the shaft that suits me down to the ground but the 17* hybrid I have is a great, great club.

Just ordered the 3 wood with the Fubuki shaft to go with it and trying to stop myself trying the MP 630 driver......


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 11, 2012)

NWJocko said:



			I agree with Gareth on the MP range.

May be just the shaft that suits me down to the ground but the 17* hybrid I have is a great, great club.

Just ordered the 3 wood with the Fubuki shaft to go with it and trying to stop myself trying the MP 630 driver......
		
Click to expand...

But at Â£99, it's really a no brainer!


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 11, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			But at Â£99, it's really a no brainer!
		
Click to expand...

You trying to get everyone to have an all Mizuno bag like you Aztecs 

I know, it is tempting but since I started thinking about it I'm hitting my driver as well as I ever have and not sure there would be any difference......


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 11, 2012)

NWJocko said:



			You trying to get everyone to have an all Mizuno bag like you Aztecs 

I know, it is tempting but since I started thinking about it I'm hitting my driver as well as I ever have and not sure there would be any difference......
		
Click to expand...

 After the last two weeks I'm not even embarrassed about it any more. The JPX's are by far the best golf clubs I've ever owned. I can't wait to get out and hit them all on the course. 

Just seen the driver you have, you're probably right, might not be a huge upgrade (if any) as the 910 is lovely.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 11, 2012)

NWJocko said:



			You trying to get everyone to have an all Mizuno bag like you Aztecs 

I know, it is tempting but since I started thinking about it I'm hitting my driver as well as I ever have and not sure there would be any difference......
		
Click to expand...

See I'm the opposite. My driving can only be described as erratic at best so I'm considering dropping the driver all together for a 3w, 5w, 3h set-up. With my local course being small the drop in distance off the tee won't hurt too much.



Aztecs27 said:



 After the last two weeks I'm not even embarrassed about it any more. The JPX's are by far the best golf clubs I've ever owned. I can't wait to get out and hit them all on the course.
		
Click to expand...

Well with me turning 30 in less than 7 weeks, I'm considering going and splashing the cash on some irons. JPX are on the list for sure.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, I've just been to the range with the driver I bought on Saturday. It goes well 

The hybrid I bought was going very well on Saturday from the tee and off the deck.

Overall they're very good clubs, easy to hit and wont break the bank


----------



## Essex_Stu (Feb 1, 2012)

Hmmm very tempted to give the 5w a go. I need something from the fairway which is slightly longer than the mashie hybrid and im not hitting the burner 3 wood well at the moment. Decisions descisions


----------



## DCB (Feb 4, 2012)

Picked up a JPX 18Â° 5wood for Â£79.99 when Direct Golf opened in Edinburgh a couple of weeks back. Today was the first chance I've had a using it. Really pleased with my purchase. It will fit into my bag and be a very useful addition. I've had a JPX 21Â° 7wood in the bag for the last year as it works well instead of a hybrid or 3 iron.

As others have said, it's really easy to use,  although it gets the ball up well, it isn't too high a flight, so you get a good distance out of it. It's easy to hit both off a low tee or off the deck. My one has the stock shaft and it works well for my swing speed.

Looks like the old F60 4wood has been deposed at long last.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 4, 2012)

Just back from 18 holes with Swinger, HotDogAssasin and Brookesy and it marked the first on-course outing with the Driver.

Conditions weren't favourable but better than I expected them to be. Ground was akin to concrete but not nearly as cold as I thought it would be. 

Driver went really well all day and I only hit two that really cost me shots. Easy to hit and goes enough, even without a full swing (too many layers). Can't see this coming out of the bag any time soon. Hit more fairways today than I have in a long time and was 10 over through 14 in these conditions before the cold set it, the body started to seize up and the wheels came loose. 

Overall very happy thus far. Can't wait to try it once it warms up a bit!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 18, 2012)

First round of the year with these clubs on a course that wasn't a total frozen tundra. 

Played 18 at my old haunt, Belton Park, today and the wind was unbearable at times which caused the shot making to be tricky. 

All 3 JPX clubs got an outing today. The driver was used off the majority of the tee shots and again was just a joy to hit. One tee shot was totally lashed at and ended up 150 yards sliced right, but that was down to just a horrible swing trying to keep the ball low into the wind on that particular shot. Save that and the par 5 tenth which leaked right a bit, every other tee shot with the driver found the short stuff or trickled into the 1st cut. Just an awesome club. 

The hybrid and 3 wood are a similar story, shot shaping with the hybrid is a joy and I hit one of the finest 3 wood drives I've ever hit going down the 16th hole. 

Further confirmation that these clubs are going nowhere.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Feb 18, 2012)

Good reviews!! Just bought the 3 wood today and giving it its first run out tomorrow.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 19, 2012)

daveyc2k2 said:



			Good reviews!! Just bought the 3 wood today and giving it its first run out tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

You will not be disappointed sir!


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Feb 20, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			You will not be disappointed sir!
		
Click to expand...

Aztecs, you was right. Definitely not disappointed. Didn't hit it off the tee but off the floor it was fantastic. Much better than my previous 3 wood. Definitely worth the Â£79 I paid for it.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 20, 2012)

79 is a bargain. Wait until you use it on the tee. I hit one of the sweetest three wood's on the 16th hole on Saturday (GB72 can attest to how nice it was!). 'Twas a thing of beauty. 

I really can't get over how easy the clubs are to hit, yet at the same time can be used to work the ball.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Feb 20, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			I really can't get over how easy the clubs are to hit
		
Click to expand...

My hybrid is rapidly becoming my go to club.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 21, 2012)

waiting over two weeks for a 19degree from my local proshop. not happy to say the least. it i had ordered it from their shop i would have had it in 4 days max! :rant:   please be ready tomoro !


----------

